# Daytona Grey Pearl "POP" Polish?



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi I've just bought a Mk2 TT S Line Daytona Grey Perl and it's some time since I looked into "Best Practice" for car detailing.

For years I've been using Collinite 476 after prep with Meguiar's Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner and Deep Crystal Polish but I'm after advice on what to use to get the best "POP" from this colour exploding the flake's.

Also, should I use Wax or a Sealant? I assume it's one or the other as the final coat.

I'm happy to be advised to start again with each step explained and what to use. I do not have a machine as I've always been frightened I might damage the paint.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

If it was my car I would personally polish with Poorboys Black Hole and protect with Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. However I have not used the products you currently use so wouldn't be able to compare.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

To get the most out of a car's paintwork and create the 'pop' effect glazes are ok but machine polishing the paintwork creates the best effect and makes the paintwork come alive and also with the right combinations rids the paint defects. Certain protective coatings will also bring the paintwork out alot.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. The car is 2 years old and no paint damage I can see. Are you suggesting sealant or wax or both, sealant then wax, for best results?

After much googling (still looking) I find Collinite 476 still gets a good following and I've always cleaned the paint, then polish if required, then wax with 476, usually 2 coats.

So reading I see after paint cleaning then the polish part then a sealant (never done this part) then wax.

I get the impression the Sealant part is the Resin bit and I though this was instead of the wax part but I feel for some reason it's common to wax over the sealant though I'm not sure why. For me I though you either did the resin sealant or the wax and not both, not that it's wrong, just why bother?

There's a lot of products out there and rather confusing and can be very expensive.

So far the options I see are...

Cleaner:
Clay bar for cleaning - I've yet to buy one but I've always used the lquid paint cleaner.

Polish:
PoorBoys Black Hole is popular as the polish stage and swirl removal.

Sealant: (I read not to get this on any plastic if posible - not sure about window rubbers)
PoorBoys EX-P Sealant - Cited good for metallic and Pearl Paint
Chemical Guy's JetSeal 109

Wax:
PoorBoys Nattys Blue Paste Wax
Dado Juice - Diamond White (some say good for pearl even though intended for light colours)
Dado Juice - Blue Velvet
Victoria Wax - 3oz Concours Wax
Collinite 476S (this is what I use so far)
Chemical Guys - Pete's 53 Paste Wax formulated for Black Pearl but also good for other colours.

And finally (at the moment) Menzema Super Finish SF3500 gets a good write up but I believe this is a polish/wax and I try not to polish often unless there is a scratch or some mark in the paint to polish out so this would be of little interest to me so far.

At the moment my conclusion is what I do at the moment is as maybe as good as it gets without a machine. I've had a good look at the car and no swirls or scratches and the gloss finish is lovely and in sun or at night under the house floodlight it does sparkle very nicely.

But wanting to see the car sparkle on cloudy day (is that possible?) maybe I'll try the sealants above and Victoria Wax and or Chemical Guy's - Pete's 53.

Anyhow - interested in any comments.

On another tack - Anyone use anything for the rear winscreen as there is no wiper. I've used Rain-X in the past on previous cars. Mixed feeling as its works fantastically well (better than wipers) until it starts to wear off then its a major pain of a job to completely remove to obtain a clean windscreen to do it again so I stopped using it. I've almost a full bottle left but it must be 20 years old...does it deteriorate?

Jetseal above claims it's good for glass too. Any comments?


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Photo taken today 5:30pm with flash! I'll try again on a nice day.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Siramik nano primer polish and sc mist ( spray sealant ) will give the desired result, the kit is easy to use but the results are outstanding. 8)


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

If you're going for a proper detail I would without doubt use a claybar or clay mitt before a paint cleaner. Poorboys black hole is fantastic stuff to use prior to sealant or wax. I'd then go for a good sealant in winter, I tried fusso99 recently which is crazy good.
Its all a matter of opinion though.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Sold on PoorBoys Black Hole polish...must buy some for next time.

Fusso looks good - nice post here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=328751
(Sorry if link not allowed)

So still exploring Sealants and Wax's

Thanks for comments.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dieseljuice said:


> Sold on PoorBoys Black Hole polish...must buy some for next time.
> 
> Fusso looks good - nice post here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=328751
> (Sorry if link not allowed)
> ...


Here's a quick vid I did of the results of Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. I highly recommend it! However, I do want to try the Fusso after many recommendations on this forum.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi - I clicked and expected vid (video?) but saw pictures instead - very nice though.

After googling I bought some Gliptone leather cleaner and conditioner (GT11 and GT12) but received GLF041(GLB041 on rear label) and GLF043 (GLB043 on rear). Have queried and am told it's the new labeling to replace GT11 and GT12.

I'm sort of amazed Gliptone have done this as all threads I read cite GT11 and GT12 and it gets good praise (advertising) - so why would Gliptone shoot themselves in the foot? I imaging it's a new formula but so far no posts on GLF041/43 so how will sale's fair?

I've emailed Gliptone on this! Not sure whether to use it or try and source GT11 and GT12.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Strange definatley a video when I watch it?

Edit: stupid me didn't even include the link, here it is...


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

s_robinson91 said:


> Dieseljuice said:
> 
> 
> > Sold on PoorBoys Black Hole polish...must buy some for next time.
> ...


I tried Bilt Hamber and it was a great product, I prefer Fusso though....it's all down to opinion


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Above with 476S

I've bought Soft99 Fusso Coat Dark to give it a try though I think I'll also try Collinite 915 and settle on one or the other.

I'll try one on the TT and the other on my car.

Changed my mind on Fusso and cancelled order. Nothing wrong with it - just at the moment I'm sticking with 476S.


----------

